# Earl at the 2013 SoCal ADBA Show



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few of Earl at last weekends ADBA Show in SoCal. He took home a 2nd and a 3rd. The 3-5 Year Old class was really tough. The dog that beat Earl out in morning show went on to take BOS. I'll get more photos of other dogs up from the show by the end of this week.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's Earl Thanksgiving photo from last week.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking good doug! Congrats on the winnings.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

He is adorable!! Love the thanksgiving pic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Great lookin dog..love the turkey picture..nice set up.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I love that last picture of you two. You do such a great job with him! If you lived over here near me and hit up all our shows he'd champ out in no time  California is a tough area to live for shows. 
He is so handsome and I just love that face <3 one of my favorite dogs here on GP


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I love that last picture of you two. You do such a great job with him! If you lived over here near me and hit up all our shows he'd champ out in no time  California is a tough area to live for shows.
> He is so handsome and I just love that face <3 one of my favorite dogs here on GP


I may send my future addition your way for a couple weekends lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! JTP I love showing dogs so I'd do it for you  we have 4 shows in my area a year which isn't much and my dogs probably won't champ till they are like 2-3 but its better than other areas. The south is the best for shows IMO
But they way Earl has always looked....yeah...he is a fine looking dog.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Youd do it for ME even if u hated showing lol


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Countin the chickens before they hatch. lol..when u gonna get that new one...since u mentioned. i know u have room n xtra feed now....
No more pics anyone?.
the net been dead lately ...erbody must be shopping !!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

As soon as everything else we talked about happens. I wanna get that taken care of before I jump in too deep.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

They just don't get better looking then Earl. Congratulations on the 2nd and 3rd place finish. 
Love the Thanksgiving picture. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Doug, I love the expression on Earl's face in the Turkey day pic! He's like "Seriously... always got that thing in my face!" Lol. Great pix and thanks for sharing.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww Earl lookin hansome keep up the good work. Great pics.
As usual.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. Here's a few more that Cheryl Caragan shot of Earl.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Doug, I love the fact I have gotten to watch Earl grow from this tiny pup to a grown, accomplished man. He is straight sexy ! You and Lori have put in some serious work and I have nothing but respect for y'all! Hopefully, I will rep an ABKC show out there sometime and get to see this dude in HD... and have a drink with him at the bars you be taking him to lolol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. Here's a few more that Cheryl Caragan shot of Earl.


He ready! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

